
Populists prefer TV to online news, but are sticking to Facebook as others leave - hhs
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/06/populists-prefer-television-to-online-news-but-are-sticking-to-facebook-as-others-leave/
======
ComputerGuru
I think the idea is networks that can support bubble filters without
shattering the illusion. If you keep your TV set to Fox, you won't get any
left/liberal slants injected into your bubble. If you curate your list of
friends on Facebook, you won't see other ideologies. I feel like other social
networks and news platforms don't provide that same assurance.

------
sonnyblarney
Everything in this study is dependant on how they measure the very vague term
'populist'.

I understand what they mean when they say 'HuffPo' and 'Breitbart'.

But ... 'Vanity Fair' etc. present a problem: these are 'high brow' and
'intellectual' publications, but they are no less susceptible to memes and
narratives.

Moreover, WaPo, NYT etc. are 'high quality' but still 'narrative oriented'.

I find if you want to know about something, listen to the channels that don't
have a stake in the game: getting regular news from the Financial Times can be
weirdly refreshing because it's just so sober.

~~~
mywittyname
> Everything in this study is dependant on how they measure the very vague
> term 'populist'.

They claimed to asked people to rate two questions on a five-point scale from
strongly-disagree to strongly-agree:

1\. most elected officials don’t care what people like me think

2\. the people should be asked whenever important decisions are taken.

The higher the score, the more populist a subject is considered.

Which defines a populist as a person who thinks they should be heard, but do
not feel as though they are. Considering most people in the US are going to
agree strongly with two, most people are going to be considered populist.

~~~
CM30
Not just most people in the US. Most people worldwide at the moment would
probably be classed as 'populist' under those criteria.

------
traek
I don't see mention of it in the article but Leftbook (a subculture of left-
leaning Facebook groups) is a major reason why leftists continue to use
Facebook.

~~~
bobobooey
"Leftbook" is small groups of far-left people. This article is talking about
news articles being spread across Facebook, which seem to be fake right-
leaning conservative "news" sites.

